# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Struga, aty ku poezia jonë u ndie e vlerësuar

## marinI

Dy poetët shqiptarë, që morën pjesë në "Netët e poezisë strugane", Visar Zhiti dhe Xhevahir spahiu, rrëfejnë mbresat e tyre

nga 
Admirina Peçi


Në Strugë, poezia tashmë ka krijuar një folezë të ngrohtë e tërheqëse. Ka ndërtuar rrugëzat e saj, që vijnë nga e gjithë bota dhe derdhet e gjitha aty, ku Drini, lë liqenin e niset drejt detit. Ishte viti i dyzet e njëtë që kjo poezi takohet në këtë vend të Ballkanit. Poetë nga vende të ndryshme të botës sollën edhe këtë vit, aromën, shijën, tendencat, dhe risitë e poezisë së tyre. E krahas gjithë këtyre poetëve, një vend të rëndësishëm në këtë takim të poezisë, kishin edhe poetët shqiptarë, të ftuar për të marrë pjesë në këtë aktivitet. Kurorën e artë, e mori sërish poezia kroate. Mihaliç, çoi kështu të dytën kurorë të artë për poezinë në kroaci. Ndërsa poezia shqipe, vetëm arriti të tërhiqte vëmendjen, të shkëpusë fjalë e vlerësime nga kritikët, e poetët, duke zënë një pozicion mjaft të favorshëm për të. Ndërkohë, pasi kurora kishte shkuar drejt Mihaliçit, nëpër sallone pëshpëritej, se ky çmim po vonohet në fakt për poetët shqiptarë. Në Maqedoni kohët e fundit kritikë të shumtë, botuesit dhe poetët e saj e kanë kthyer seriozisht vëmendjen ndaj poezisë shqipe. Botimet e njëpasnjëshme të Kadaresë, të Londos, Xhevahir Spahiut, të Fatos Atapit dhe Visar Zhitit, e tregojnë më së miri këtë. Madje në një nga netët e këtij takimi poetësh, Ante Popovski, studiuesi i njohur maqedonas, tha se "poezia shqipe tashmë është jo vetëm e njohur, por edhe prijëtare në Ballkan dhe shumë e spikatur në Evropë". 
Interesimi
Të sapokthyer nga ky aktivitet dy poetët shqiptarë të ftuar atje, Visar Zhiti dhe Xhevahir Spahiu, rrëfejnë mbresat e këtij takimi. Pritja i ka entuziazmuar, edhe vlerësimet e interesi për poezinë shqipe. E kësisoj çmimi nuk është parë si i domosdoshëm, edhe pse ndonjëri ka hedhur idenë se ndoshta ka ardhur koha të vlerësohet si duhet edhe poezia shqipe. "Siç duket çmimet ndonjëherë janë edhe në kthetrat e politikës",- thotë Zhiti. Ndoshta duhet një moment më i përshtatshëm politik që një poet shqiptar të kurorëzohet me kurorën e artë",- thotë ai duke shtuar se "Këtë herë poezia shqipe u prit vërtet mirë. E kjo u duk si në përshëndetjet e pjesëmarrësve, po ashtu edhe nga takimet dhe lidhjet me ta". Pas leximit të poezive të tij,Visar Zhiti, rrefen se ka pasur edhe shumë ftesa nga botues të ndryshëm. Një prej tyre ishte një botuese nga Beogradi. "Ndoshta do të realizohet",- thotë Zhiti, duke theksuar se tashmë ka ardhur koha, që poezia po i thyen ca kufij dhe barriera që deri më dje dukeshin të pathyeshme dhe të tmerrshme. 
Pritja e poezisë shqipe
Ndërsa shtypi maqedonas, ka qenë një tjetër përkrahës i poezisë shqipe. "Gjatë ditëve të aktivitetit, shtypi vendas i bëri shumë jehonë poezisë shqipe",- thotë Spahiu, duke rrëfyer për poezinë me të cilën është prezantuar në këtë aktivitet. Ajo është një poezi e hershme e tij, krijuar në një nga momentet kyç të jetës së tij, e titulluar "Fjala". E përkthyer në 15 gjuhë të botës "Fjala" e Spahiut ishte jo pak e njohur edhe në Maqedoni. Ndërsa poeti Visar Zhiti, është prezantuar me një poezi po të hershme, krijuar në një kohë, të vështirë për të. "Një borë e çuditshme që bie së prapthi", ishte poezia që fitoi edhe më shumë adhurues në këtë takim.
Porveç poetëve Xhevahir Spahiu dhe Visar Zhiti, në këtë takim poetik merrte pjesë edhe poetja Entela Seferi si dhe studiuesi i njohur shqiptar nga Rumania Luan Topçiu. Topçiu ishte i ftuar për të kumtuar temën "Muzat e errëta". "Ideja e kësaj kumtese është, që tashmë jemi në një kohë kur edhe muza ndihet si e vrarë. Pra është errësuar edhe optika e saj",- thotë Zhiti, duke shtuar se referati i tij tërhoqi shumë vëmendje. "Në këtë referim pati parasysh edhe poezinë shqipe dhe shembujt ishin të spikatur"- thotë Zhiti.
"Netët e poezisë strugane", që njohën Maqedoninë
Është një aktivitet, që siç tregojnë edhe poetët i ka dhënë një emër Maqedonisë. Është bërë tashmë traditë që fituesi, mbjell pemën e fitimtarit, dhe më pas lexohen poezi në aktivitetin Meridianët. "Aty vihet re shumë mirë se si Maqedonia, kërkon të marrë dinjitet prej poezisë. Nëse do të bënim një krahasim për vështirësitë që has intelektuali ose poeti në mjedisin tonë, unë do të thoshja se atje, të paktën shteti përulet para poezisë dhe kërkon t'i japë fuqi vendit të vet më shumë se çdo gjë tjetër nepërmjet saj",- thotë Zhiti. Dhe me sa duket ia kanë arritur kësaj. Maqedonia sot njihet më shumë se për çdo gjë tjetër për "netët strugane". Kanë marrë pjesë në këtë aktivitet figura të njohura të poezisë botërore, poetë, që më vonë kanë marrë çmimin "Nobël", madje edhe poetë, që kanë marrë këtë çmim më parë dhe kanë preferuar të marrin pjesë edhe në "Netët e poezisë strugane".


Zhiti, dhe bora e çuditshme që bie së prapthi
Me cilën poezi u paraqitët dhe si u ndiet në këtë takim poetësh?
Ndoshta pata fat në mbrëmjen kur unë lexova. Megjithatë thanë se ajo ishte poezia që tërhoqi më shumë vëmendjen. Pjesa tjetër e poetëve, lexuan më shumë nacionalizma, patën më shumë ulërima, ndërsa poezia ime kërkoi njeriun. Zgjedhjen e kishin bërë vetë ata. Është një poezi që unë e kam titulluar "Borë e çuditshme që bie së prapthi". Në poezitë e tjera do të thoshja se pati nacionalizëm të tepruar, madje edhe një lloj servilizmi ndaj Maqedonisë, nga poetë të vendeve të mëdhenj. Siç duket ndonjëherë edhe i madhi bëhet i vogël, sikurse edhe i vogli bëhet i madh. Kurse poezia jonë kishte natyrshmërinë dhe urtësinë, ajo çka i duhet njeriut të të gjithë kohërave. (ky nuk është mendimi im)
Ç'është kjo dëborë që bie së prapthi?
Është një poezi e hershme e shkruar në kushte të natyrshme. Kur shihja bardhësinë e borës habitesha se si ajo ishte e bardhë në një vend aq të zi, e në një diktaturë aq të keqe. Habitesha se si ajo binte nga qielli, teksa mua më dukej se një borë funebre ngrihej nga toka. Mbuloheshin supet e pemëve nga kjo bardhësi, por edhe supet e robërve. E robër për mua ishin të gjithë ata njerëz brenda telave me gjëmba në Shqipërinë e diktaturës. Ulërima e brendshme e kësaj poezie është : "çudi si kjo borë nuk është e zezë. Është kaq e gëzueshme nga ana tjetër, s'i ngjan frymëzimit që shteti nuk e ndal dot". Por as kjo nuk di ç'ti bëjë shtetit. Kështu më dukej mua atëherë. Por më dukej aq e gëzueshme sa bënte edhe statujat të lozin me njëra-tjetrën. Janë pikërisht ato statuja që nuk kanë bërë krime, për t'i hypur në piedestale, e piedestalet, që janë më shumë se sa gurë kurrizet e njerëzve.

Spahiu: "Fjala" ime në Strugë
Cilën nga poezitë tuaja recituat në këtë takim dhe me ç'mbresa keni ardhur?
Në këtë takim unë recitova poezinë "Fjala", në kurorëzimin e veprimtarisë, tek "Urat". Është një pamje e jashtëzakonshme. Në të dy anët e Drinit që porsa del nga liqeni, janë me mijëra vetë të mbuluar nga dritat e prozhektorëve. Ato drita luajnë me njerëzit, por edhe me valët e lumit, që shkëputet edhe i pikëlluar edhe i gëzuar nga liqeni, sepse merr udhë për diku larg, për në det. Atë natë recituan rreth 34 poetë. I pari ishte kroati Mihaliç që mori edhe kurorën e artë këtë vit. 
Por nuk duhet harruar se edhe botimet që ata përgatisin për fituesit, janë vërtet të një cilësie shumë të lartë. Vetë, një nga poetët më të mëdhenj të francës, Iv Bonfua, i cili ishte fitues i kurorës së artë parvjet, tha se asnjëherë nuk kam ëndërruar, as në vendin tim se mund të më botohej një vepër kaq bukur. 
Cila është historia e "Fjalës" tuaj?
Ata e kishin zgjedhur vetë këtë poezi. Por edhe në poezitë që dërgova unë, midis të tjerave, dërgova edhe këtë. Poezia është shkruar në vitin 1986, pikërisht atëherë kur unë jam thirrur në komitetin qendror, kur më thanë se tani mund të botosh. Më ishte hequr e drejta e botimit për një vit e gjysmë. Në këtë kohë, unë kisha shkruar poezinë "Njeriu pa emër", kur ata ma hoqën emrin. "këtë poezi e kam recituar në "Shtëpinë e poetëve". Pas një viti e gjysmë unë kisha shkruar këtë poezi. " I thanë fjalës je e lirë/ çmë duhet tha fjala/ kur s'u thashë atëherë kur duhet?. në fund në mënyrë të natyrshme kjo poezi do të mbyllej me fjalën "gjak". Në kohë të vështira, në diktatura, në kohën e burgimit të fjalës, në vend të tingujve, prej gojës del gjak.
Kjo është një poezi që unë e recitova në shqip, dhe aktori në maqedonisht. Dhe pati duartrokitje të shumta.

Gazeta Shekulli

----------


## Letersia 76

Interesante .........

----------


## Brari

Ja dhe nji veprimtari interesante por jo ne Struge por ne STUBELL.

"""
«TAKIMET E DOM MIKELIT 2002» - suksese, krenari dhe obligime të reja për shkencëtarët, historianët, shkrimtarët, artistët... 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Stubëll (Viti), 24 shtator 2002 - TN 

Shkruan: ENGJËLL KOLIQI) 

Manifestimi ka filluar të premten, më 20 shtator, me orën letrare të nxënësve të Shkolës Fillore «Dom Mikel Tarabulluzi» dhe me një program kulturo-artistik të fëmijëve, në bashkëpunim me Shoqërinë Kulturore Artistike «ZËRI I KARADAKUT». Juria, çmimin e parë për poezi ia dha nxënëses së klasës së III - Mariana Pera.  


Të shtunën e 21 shtatorit, që në orët e hershme të mëngjesit, të gjitha rrugët që hynin në Stubëll ishin përplot me shtegtarë, nga mbarë Kosova e edhe më gjerë, që ia kishin mësyrë këtij manifestimi. Oborri i Kishës së Vjetët (Muze i Shkollës së Parë Shqipe në Kosovë) ishte i vogël për t`i nxënë të gjithë pjesëmarrësit, që ishin disa mijëra - shkencëtarë, profesorë, shkrimtarë, artistë, studentë, punëtorë, nxënës - burra e gra, pleq e të rinj. 

Programi ka filluar në ora 10, me Tribunën shkencore, ku kumtesat e veta i lexuan shkencëtarë profilesh të ndryshme. Prof. Dr. Shefki Sejdiu ka ligjëruar mbi zanafillën, lashtësinë, toponomastikën dhe zhvillimin historik të Stubllës; Dr. Izber Hoti ka ndritur shumë aspekte mga jeta dhe veprimtaria shumë e frytshme e patriotit të këtyre anëve e luftëtar i palodhshëm për Shqipërinë Etnike - Hysen Tërpeza; Dr Rexhep Munishi ka trajtuar lojën e filxhanave në Trevën e Karadakut, kurse kumtesën mbi jetën dhe veprën e terrorin komunisty mbi priftin stubllas Dom Dedë Ramaj, që e kishte përgatitur i ndjeri Hysen Matoshi (ka ndërruar jetë dhjetë ditë para manifestimit) e ka lexuar Prof. Dr. Engjëll Sedaj. Pastaj artisti i mirënjohur - Lind Bobi ka ekzekutuar pika të vlefshme muzikore, me kitarë. 

Në ora 11 ka filluar kremtimi i Meshës shenmjte, për shpirtin e Dom Mikelit dhe të të gjithë pishtarëve të arsimit kombëtar, udhëhequr nga ipeshkëvi i Kosovës Imzot Mark Sopi, i cili ia ka ftuar të pranishmit dhe mbarë popullin tonë, që të jemi gjithmonë në frontin e përbashkët të luftës e të punës, për të mirën e kombit dhe të njerëzimit përgjithësisht. Leximet në meshë i ka bërë artisti i mirënjohur Bislim Muçaj. 

Takimet i kanë përshëndetur përfaqësues të Qeverisë së Kosovës (Ministrisë së Kulturës), përfaqësues të pushtetit rajonal të Gjilanit dhe të pushtetit komunal të Vitisë. Kanë përshëndetur edhe: përfaqësuesi i Republikës së Shqipërisë në Kosovë - Z. Petraq Pojani, përfaqësues të Trupave Mbrojtëse të Kosovës e bashkëluftëtarë të heroit tonë Agim Ramadani dhe përfaqësues të Diasporës Shqiptare, nga Gjermania, SHBA-të, Italia e nga Zvicra. Janë lexuar edhe përshëndetjet e dërguara përmes postës elektronike: nga Lidhja Shqiptare në Botë - dega në Zvicër, e nëshkruar nga kryetari Ali Nikoliqi e nga sekretari - Nazmi Jakurti, ajo nga Lidhja Shqiptare në Botë - dega në Itali, e nënshkruar nga kryetari Xhafer Berisha, si dhe përshëndetjet e veprimtarëve të denjë të Mërgatës Shqiptare: Vitore Stefa-Leka (Nënë Tereza e Triestës), Mimoza Ahmeti, Ermira Hoxha, Anila Grori, si dhe përshëndetje të shoqatave shqiptare e Arbëreshe, nga Roma, Kozenca, Firenca, Lecco, Milano e nga vise të tjera të Italisë, të përcjellura nga veterani i Mërgatës Shqiptare në Itali - Z. Sejdi Jakupi (nga Mushtishti), i cili u falënderua publikisht. Mirëpo përshëndetja që shkaktoi emocione te të gjithë të pranishmit, ishte ajo e veteranit mbi 90 vjeçar të arsimit tonë - Z. Mehmet Gjevori. 

Pastaj manifestimi, që sivjet shënoi edhe tre jubile: 90 Vjetorin e Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë, 60 Vjetorin e Lindjes së kryepoetit kosovar Ali Podrimja dhe 30 Vjetorin e botimit të librit të parë poetik (Gallatea) të shkrimtarit stubllas - Isak Ahmeti, ka vazhduar me Orën e Madhe Letrare, që tashmë është tradicionale dhe mbahet nën emrin e Heroit tonë - Agim Ramadani. Në këtë orë letrare, poezitë e tyre i kanë lexuar këta poetë: Agim Gjakova, Ibreahim Kadriu, Sali Bashota, Haxhi Vokshi, Zejnullah Halili, Milaim Zariqi, Gjon Gjergjaj, Zanita Halimi, Miradije Ramiqi, Demir Behluli, Ramadan Mehmeti, Fatime Ahmeti, Sabit Rrustemi, Vilson Culaj, Veli Veliu, Aziz Mustafa, Xhevat Emërllahu, Zana Pira, Fatos Rushiti, Frrok Kristaj, Hida Halimi, Rabie Hoxha, Jusuf Lushtaku, Naime Beqiraj, Marie Nikolla dhe Engjëll Koliqi. 

Meqë të gjitha poezitë ishin të mira, juria (Ali Podrimja, Sarë Gjergji e Pren Buzhala) e pati vështirë t`i shpallë më të mirat, mirëpo - megjithatë me meritë - Çmimin AGIM RAMADANI ua dha poetëve Sali Bashota (300 Euro) e Agim Gjakova (200 Euro). Këshilli Organizativ i Takimeve të Dom Mikelit, me rastin e 60 Vjetorit të lindjes, poetit Ali Podrimja ia ka dhënë një çmim special, me vlerë - 500 Euro, ndërkaq poezi nga kryepoeti ka recituar artisti Bislim Muçaj. Isak Ahmeti ka lexuar poezinë "Gallatae", nga libri me të njëjtin titull, i botuar 30 vjet më parë (1972). 

Programin kulruro-artistik e ka hapur SHKA "ZËRI I KARADAKUT" nga Stublla, me një këngë kushtuar Shenjtëreshës Sonë - Gonxhe Bojaxhiu // Nëna Tereze dhe me një potpuri këngësh popullore. Pastaj e Madhja Shkurte Fejza i ka emocionuar të pranishmit me këngët për heronjt tanë legjendarë (Adem Jashari e Gjergj Kastrioti - Skënderbeu). Pastaj ka kënduar këngëtari i mirënjohur Naim Abazi e në fund - me dy këngë janë pasraqitur anëtarët e Ansamblit "GURRA" nga Gjilani, të cilët kanë vazhduar me një seri vallesh popullore, duke i bërë kështu qindëra të pranishëm të vallëzojnë së bashku. 

Në fund, për të gjithë të pranishmit është organizuar një koktej freskues. 

Manifestimin tradicional "Takimet e Dom Mikelit 2002" e kanë përcjellur dhjetëra redaksi të massmediave elektronike dhe të shkruara. Radiotelevizioni i Kosovës "RTK", Radiotelevizioni 21 "RTV21" dhe Radiotelevizioni Iliria "RTI" nga Vitia kanë dhënë emisione speciale kushtuar këtyre takimeve, për të cilat ka shkruar pothuajse i gjithë shtypi në Kosovë e më gjerë. 

Këshilli Organizativ ka falënderuar përzemërsisht Shërbimin Policor të Kosovës, për ndihmën e madhe në zhvillimin normal të manifestimit. 

------------
shume ngjarje e bukur. urime organizatoreve!

----------

